# Black Bottom Cupcakes



## pops6927 (Nov 26, 2014)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/black-bottom-cupcakes-i/

Great Holiday Recipe!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pops6927 said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/black-bottom-cupcakes-i/
> 
> Great Holiday Recipe!


OH Crap! do I have to fix this too?

Happy smoken.

David


----------

